# BBQ et al



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Moving over "kit and caboodle" 2017. House is built in Dasmarinas. A few questions for those of you that have been thru it:

1. Does a 13A status take care of customs fees / taxes et all when moving bag and baggage (household goods) over in a container vis professional movers?

2. My bride loves the BBQ grill. We have a very nice Weber. If I bring empty bottles (20lb) will I be able to get them filled there or will some sort of adapter be needed? If adapter needed are they available in-country?

3. The VA clinic in Manila. How are they to deal with...is it an out patient type facility. Meds available there?

Thanks very much

Mike Melia

PS House is built in Dasmarinas Salitran I


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

1. I'm not sure that 13a accords you any relief from customs duty, that is the SRRV.
2. What's wrong with the bottled gas that is available on every street corner. Is there something special about your 20lb bottles.
3. Can't help you with this one.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Gary D said:


> 1. I'm not sure that 13a accords you any relief from customs duty, that is the SRRV.
> 2. What's wrong with the bottled gas that is available on every street corner. Is there something special about your 20lb bottles.
> 3. Can't help you with this one.


Just hoping that the size, threads et al from the grill fit what is standard in the states. So wondering if filipino gas bottles "fit" the plumbing of the grill and would rather use my new bottles that the old ones supplied by the local propane outfits. We use their stuff for the kitchen stove now.

I have a 13A visa but have heard different stories on what that covers...household stuff for sure but not sure if it is limited as in 7000$ or such.

Thanks for the quick reply.

Mike


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

Rebaqshratz said:


> Just hoping that the size, threads et al from the grill fit what is standard in the states. So wondering if filipino gas bottles "fit" the plumbing of the grill and would rather use my new bottles that the old ones supplied by the local propane outfits. We use their stuff for the kitchen stove now.
> 
> I have a 13A visa but have heard different stories on what that covers...household stuff for sure but not sure if it is limited as in 7000$ or such.
> 
> ...


If the fittings are different (the US does seem rather enamoured with Imperial measurements) there are a plethora of gas fittings and pipes in ACE hardware and the like that you will be able to purchase to standardize your BBQ.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Thanks...I will check this winter when I am visiting.


----------



## Donwarner87 (Jan 18, 2016)

Billfish said:


> If the fittings are different (the US does seem rather enamoured with Imperial measurements) there are a plethora of gas fittings and pipes in ACE hardware and the like that you will be able to purchase to standardize your BBQ.


The tank connections are different here. I would recommend leaving them behind. It would be easier to just replace the connection on the grill. It cost under $15USD to have a tank delivered right to your house. To pick it up from the has station yourself it saves a few pesos. I paid Php 800 for a new tank here, so less than $20 USD.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

With all the restrictions they have on shipping, I would be surprised if they let you ship the bottles to begin with. Also, if the fittings are different...how will the charging station fill the bottle? 

Best way to skip customs is to use balikbayan boxes. I have never had one opened, or charged any extra money.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Thanks...over in December so will see if I can run to ground a conversion set-up


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Rebaqshratz:

Here are the steps for household goods shipment, and a link to the steps after you get your 13a Visa. http://www.philippineembassy-usa.org/uploads/pdfs/DutyFreeImportation.pdf

If you can sell it and get rid of everything you might be better off and buy your furniture (different climate) I don't feel the need to use any government institution unless absolutely necessary. I'm with Tukaram if you can send your must haves in a Balikbayan box do it.

No problem you will be able to get a new tank if it doesn't work, gas tanks are available everywhere here. Also you can have a welder create and build you nearly anything for a fraction of the cost stateside, you'll see also that you can have furniture, shelves and just about anything hand built to your specs at a fraction of the cost and most of the stuff for sale in the stores is junk, I wouldn't buy it, grills or furniture.

I seen several posts on those that do use the VA in Manila. Good thing you have your 13a Visa, are you familiar with the check in dates and renewals? Only reason I ask is that I got caught off guard on those fee's.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

No not familiar with that check in requirement. I am on my 2nd 13A It expires 6/21/17. The first was for 2 years and then this one for 5 years. I work abroad - middle east and Asia so I am always on the road... any info that might help avoid sticker shock is appreciated.

Thanks Mike


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Annual check in for Immigrants*



Rebaqshratz said:


> No not familiar with that check in requirement. I am on my 2nd 13A It expires 6/21/17. The first was for 2 years and then this one for 5 years. I work abroad - middle east and Asia so I am always on the road... any info that might help avoid sticker shock is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks Mike


The first 60 days of the year Jan - Feb all Immigrants check in and pay (usually 310 pesos) I found the guideline at the PBI website here's the link.
http://www.immigration.gov.ph/images/OPERATIONSORDER/2016/2016_Feb/OOSBM_2015_042AnnualReport.pdf

I'd been gone for 3 years and came back in 2010, they had stiffer fee's back then, apparently if you are gone the wife needs to do the annul check in so because I didn't have my wife check in for me with my immigrant card, I took it with me anyway my fee's after 3 years were 14,000 pesos, it has since changed to a maximum of 2,000 pesos per year, so a new change. I tried to show the immigration office my passport with my exit and entrance stamps, they didn't want to see it they just wanted the fee's for not checking in.  That was a huge chunk of change from my pocket book and sure put a damper on our visit to Manila. 

Okay then after 2010 I came in a year later because I was told I had to check in once a year that was the vague information I got so from the time my plane landed in August and paid dearly for my annual check in, I had to ask the PBI lady what the procedure is because I kept getting fined, anyway that was a struggle because 3 other people are trying to talk with this one agent at the same time and it's my turn at the window but I finally got my answer and that was to check in at the beginning of the year from Jan - Feb or first 60 days, I started looking hard at the rules on the PBI website.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Rebaqshratz said:


> No not familiar with that check in requirement. I am on my 2nd 13A It expires 6/21/17. The first was for 2 years and then this one for 5 years. I work abroad - middle east and Asia so I am always on the road... any info that might help avoid sticker shock is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks Mike


The check in requirements are once a year usually January time. The 5 year is your ACR card renewal.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

Tukaram said:


> With all the restrictions they have on shipping, I would be surprised if they let you ship the bottles to begin with. Also, if the fittings are different...how will the charging station fill the bottle?
> 
> Best way to skip customs is to use balikbayan boxes. I have never had one opened, or charged any extra money.


I agree with using BB boxes threw LBC instead of a shipment. Yes with a 13A visa you can get a household shipment but with the cost of the shipment I don't think it would be worth it. If it is your gas grill your concerned with you can pack it up and send it threw LBC.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Tukaram said:


> With all the restrictions they have on shipping, I would be surprised if they let you ship the bottles to begin with. Also, if the fittings are different...how will the charging station fill the bottle?
> 
> Best way to skip customs is to use balikbayan boxes. I have never had one opened, or charged any extra money.


If I brought bottles they would be brand new empty ones...but I am convinced that the best might be adapt the weber to the fittings that are standard in PI

Thanks


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Gas Tanks and fittings*



Rebaqshratz said:


> If I brought bottles they would be brand new empty ones...but I am convinced that the best might be adapt the weber to the fittings that are standard in PI
> 
> Thanks


You won't have any problems finding gas fittings, tanks and hoses, basically you will be hooking the Philippine Gas tank to a fitting from here and your flexible hose, you won't need to bring a tank, the tanks here are delivered pre filled so you basically turn them in for another you don't keep the tank but you own it.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Rebaqshratz said:


> Moving over "kit and caboodle" 2017. House is built in Dasmarinas. A few questions for those of you that have been thru it:
> 
> 1. Does a 13A status take care of customs fees / taxes et all when moving bag and baggage (household goods) over in a container vis professional movers?
> 
> ...






Weber Grills are available here in the Philippines, I have seen them at the S and R Membership Shopping Warehouses and so are the 20 lb. gas bottles...probably a lot easier to just buy them here then it would be to ship everything here...

As far as the VA Facility goes, I am 100% Disabled and I used the facility a lot...both the regional office and the medical clinic and I find that they are a lot more efficient here than back in the US!

I filed a new claim here and got it taken care of from beginning to end in less than three weeks! Back in the US it would have taken months just to get an appointment.

The 13a is just a Visa and nothing more...which allows you as a person to legally enter the Philippines...as far as I know there are no additional benefits such as any allowances for shipping personal items here. A quick contact with the Philippine Bureau of Immigration can easily verify this.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Thanks Cebu!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Weber Grills are available here in the Philippines, I have seen them at the S and R Membership Shopping Warehouses and so are the 20 lb. gas bottles...probably a lot easier to just buy them here then it would be to ship everything here...
> 
> As far as the VA Facility goes, I am 100% Disabled and I used the facility a lot...both the regional office and the medical clinic and I find that they are a lot more efficient here than back in the US!
> 
> ...


Just a small correction Cebu, the 13a is a residence visa which allows you to reside in the Philippines. There may be other qualification like the amount of time you can stay out of the country similar to a green card.


----------

